# Looking to go 5 lug hub/brake upgrade, mk2 gti, completely lost



## Danger1523 (Dec 16, 2011)

I was looking to eliminate the studs and make it a lug setup like most cars, But I wanted to go 5 lug to open up my wheel options, I also want to upgrade the brakes. Im planning on tracking the car, just ordered everything for the front end mine the sway bar stuff and the manual rack. Just trying to be educated a bit, also going to redo my brake lines, trying to do a full job on it. Thanks


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

To do a 5 lug swap you'll need the following at a minimum:

Front:
G60 axles
MK3/Corrado VR6 LCAs
MK3/Corrado spindles
Brake calipers/carriers
Tie rods from the car that you got the LCAs from

Rear:
The whole beam to make it easy

And if you're tracking, maybe think about the mason tech great plates for the rear to re-center the beam in the wheel well

There are other things you can do, depending on your cars current spec...

PM this guy:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?554477-Euro-Enginuity

And ask him to sell you a COMPLETE 5-lug swap, tell him 87vr6 sent you his way, you'll probably get a decent price for him on it, and it will be complete.


----------



## Danger1523 (Dec 16, 2011)

How would that 5-lug swap(since I'm putting a manual rack in the car) work with that? Will the tie rods 
bolt into the manual rack ok and everything? I also just bought R32 bushings and the OEM ball joints 
for the GTI. Will the ball joints not work with the new spindle? Will I need a different control arm? And
I'll pm him, thanks a lot

P.S will this eliminate the stud setup and give me stud and lug separately?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

If you have rear disc brakes, to convert the rear to five lug, all you have to do is replace the four lug rotors with five lug rotors (with new wheel bearings). No need to replace the rear beam or any other parts.

In the front, you don't need VR lower control arms to run five lugs. You can get away with MKIII ABA steering knuckles running 5-bolt wheel hubs and cv axles modified by adding VR outer cv joints.

If you go to VR steering knuckles, then you have to run VR lower control arms. Then you have to come up with a combination of VR and MKII balljoints and tierods that will work with the VR steering knuckles, lower control arms, and tierods. Way too much trouble.

As for running wheel studs and lugnuts... I couldn't follow what you were saying. Are you trying to say you want to run wheel studs and lugnuts, instead of lugbolts/ All you have to do is buy a wheel stud kit the right length (length depends on whether you are running spacers, and how thick your wheels are), and screw them in, then buy some lugnuts that are the right length.


----------



## Danger1523 (Dec 16, 2011)

germancarnut51 said:


> If you have rear disc brakes, to convert the rear to five lug, all you have to do is replace the four lug rotors with five lug rotors (with new wheel bearings). No need to replace the rear beam or any other parts.
> 
> In the front, you don't need VR lower control arms to run five lugs. You can get away with MKIII ABA steering knuckles running 5-bolt wheel hubs and cv axles modified by adding VR outer cv joints.
> 
> ...


By steering knuckle, do you mean the ball joint? And how would i replace the outer cv joint? The axles I currently have are shot and I need to order ones anyways. Yes, stud and lug. Where could I go to get everything for this I need. This wont intefere with my manual rack since the car came with a p/s rack?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

By steering knuckle I mean the bearing carrier. The part that holds the wheels bearing, and attaches to the tierods, and balljoint.

You are going to need custom cv axles assembled. A complete cv axle is composed of the axle, the inner cv joint, and the outer cv joint. The inner and outer cv joints can be assembled onto different length and diameter axles to make complete cv axles that fit different cars.

You with need cv axles that are the right length and have the correct inner and outer cv joints to connect to your transmission drive flanges, and your wheel hubs.

The correct axle length will depend on which lower control arms, steering knuckles, and wheel hubs you choose. The correct inner cv joint will fit your transmission's drive flanges. And the correct outer cv joints will fit into the wheel hubs (ABA outer cv joints have different spline count when compared to a VR wheel hub) and be the right length to allow the axle nut to screw on.

A cv axle specialist would probably be where you should go for cv axles. A place like Raxles (not cheap) is going to be able to help you, since you don't appear to have the knowledge to assemble your own at this time. 

Sorry, but I don't know any anything about the power steering to manual steering conversion. I got rid of my last MKII Jetta when I moved to MKIIIs four years ago.


----------



## Danger1523 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hmm, ok thanks a lot. By the knuckle I now know you mean the spindle, gotcha. I just thought cvs came as one assembled piece as you normally can just replace an entire axle instead of the inner our outer parts


----------



## Danger1523 (Dec 16, 2011)

87vr6 said:


> To do a 5 lug swap you'll need the following at a minimum:
> 
> Front:
> G60 axles
> ...


I'm just waiting to here back from him. I hope this all isn't going to be a complete waste cost-wise -.-


----------

